# T5 or T8 for mbuna tanks



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Lighting for mbuna tank*​
T51168.75%T8531.25%


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

So my Juwel light unit (T8) went 1 month after the 2yr warranty expired. Hunted around forums to discover they're not the most reliable of units, with seepage into the electronic ballast corroding it due to the differing diurnal air pressures (typically).

Seems Arcadia have a unit that will fit directly and easliy (couldn't find many grumblings about these). But, catering more for the marine/planted community, T5 units are readily sold.

As I'm about to setup a mbuna tank, there is little need for plants or coral's, so what benefit would T5's bring to a mbuna tank - they don't need the increased lumens that T5's bring surely, and run hotter.

I struggle to keep tank temps below 80 previously (running at 79 with no lights or heater), but also have 2 T8 bulbs ready to go into the mbuna tank...dilemma's!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a T5 on my 75 gallon and its plenty of light and looks great. T8 might be overkill if you are not doing plants.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

There are standard output T5's as well as the HO ones. For a non-planted tank it's not really critical which you use, it may boil down to bulb availability. Are you interested in going DIY at all or are you looking for a prefab unit?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Just looking at prefab units, as I have a 3yr old who takes up a lot of time :wink:

Seems the online stores have both, but LFS seem to stock T5's. Also learnt Juwel T5 units don't use standard bulb sizes, unlike Arcadia...


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

I voted T5 because:

1. They use less power than the T8.

2. You can get a real slim pack version that takes up almost no room.



F8LBITEva said:


> I have a T5 on my 75 gallon and its plenty of light and looks great. T8 might be overkill if you are not doing plants.


FYI, T5/T8 is a description on the diameter of the bulb. T5 is 5/8" diameter, T8 is 8/8" or 1" diameter bulb. They output the same lumens, but the T5 uses less electricity.

T8 is not "overkill" it is just less efficient and creates more heat.

I would recommend something like this.

http://www.aquaticmountain.com/product/ ... impaq.html

You can get multiple per tank if you want to, but for energy costs I would recommend 1 per tank.

They are cheap too...


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Coralife makes a really nice T5, non-HO unit that aren't that much more expensive than a standard T8 hood. I have two that I am really happy with--one 48" on my 55 gal. and one on my 20 long.

I am going to try Nova's HO T5 when I set up my other 55 gal.

If I remember correctly, T5s use something like 30% less electricity than a comparable output T8.

peter


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

For the 4' bulb T5's are 28 Watts, the T8's are 32 Watts. Same lumen output.

I am not sure on the other lengths of bulbs.

A T5HO 4' lamp is 54 Watts and puts out 2 times the lumens of a regular T5 (or T8) lamp.

I use T5 HO home made fuxtures but I span one lamp over a 30L and a 55 gallon tank. The tanks are right next to each other on a tiered rack. Both get enough light for viewing, but need additional light for photo taking.


----------

